# Sharkin



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I have an opportunity to shark fish here soon on my trip to the OBX .... baits will be yakked out ... the biggest reel I have is a Penn Jigmaster setting on a Daiwa Beefstick 12' .... how underclassed am I ? I think the reel have 30lb line on it now ....


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*better go bigger*



surfchunker said:


> I have an opportunity to shark fish here soon on my trip to the OBX .... baits will be yakked out ... the biggest reel I have is a Penn Jigmaster setting on a Daiwa Beefstick 12' .... how underclassed am I ? I think the reel have 30lb line on it now ....


might want to go with a bit bigger line i would do braid for sure


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Penn site*

I was looking around and seen it says 275/30 ... but the time it's yakked out that's a good bit gone right off the bat ......

Never fished for huge sharks before ... caught 3 one night off OCP that were all about 40plus inches .... and they were a hand full but actually dealt with them fairly easliy ... I caught them on a 12' OM Heaver with a daiwa emcast 6500 and 30lb Off shore angler line with 100lb shocker


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> I have an opportunity to shark fish here soon on my trip to the OBX .... baits will be yakked out ... the biggest reel I have is a Penn Jigmaster setting on a Daiwa Beefstick 12' .... how underclassed am I ? I think the reel have 30lb line on it now ....


What size shark are you targeting, a particular species? Most guys I've talked to who target Sharks are using heavy reels, heavy rods and braided line. They are looking for "big" Sharks...in excess of 7 feet and 200lbs. These are the guys who Yak out their bait.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

I was fishing with a fellow who landed one over 5 foot with 12 lb. line.I caught a 4 fl. one on 15 lb line with no problem.You have a fun rig to go sharkin with.You might want to limit your line out with bait to no more than half your line so you will have something left to fight the fish with.
Jake


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Yup*

that was what I was told to expect ...kinda looked on ebay at Senators ... the 114 H mostly ... 

How would the rod do ...... 12' Daiwa Beefstick .. fiberglass .......


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*bjake*

hey another KY boy ... I'm for the Ashland area 

how would dropping down to 20 lb do ...... got a huge spool of it


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

SC, if your opponent is much over five feet, you are undergunned...

I'm telling you this because I have caught several five footers on the type of surf gear you are talking about (Penn 545 and OM heavy), and this year I have had my ARSE handed to me, and seen Barty's ARSE handed to him on at least four occaisions, by fish in the 7'-8' range.

This prompted us to go a little heavier, with 6/0's, 9/0's...and stout boat rods.

If you are 'yakking the baits, there is NO point in the long rod, it will only tire you out, and provide your opponent more leverage against you.

Boat rods about 6'-8' feet int the 50# to 80# class are plenty stout, and you can use a fighting belt....Not practical with a long butt surf rod. 

Unless you want to buy some specialized shark gear, stick to rigs and baits as large as you can cast, and catch the 4's and 5's. 

You'll know when it's time to "go bigger"...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Surf*

with the gear you listed, you might as well just cast for them....RR gave you some good pointers, about rod size...If you are yaking then you should have a reel with a load of line on it. And be strong enough to handle the shark and line.....we have a "Load" of info already on sharking, so i would go and do a search on gear and also check out RR weed leaders in the bible section.....If you went down to 30lb test braid on your reel, then you will be able to load it up with even more line....lots of guys are bringing in decent size sharks with 30lb braid, but they are also filling their reels with over 500yds of line. This way you have enough line to let the shark wear himself out, but still be able to put pressure on him to run....Fishing with 12lb and 15lb test line isnt okay, and you can bring in any big fish with it....(but the stress that you put on the fish is too much for that fish, because you are just making him run himself to death) yes he might swim away okay, but study done on this very thing. Has shown that a good deal of these fish don't live, at times they are so weak that they just become prey for bigger fish.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I just started getting serious with sharkin' last month. I've been putting it off for years now because I just haven't had much interest in it. But this summer I've had a change of heart, mostly because I've been bored with the summer doldrums. 

I just bought enough terminal tackle to make 10 pulley rigs to start. 

(Thanks Sub, you're knowledge lives on my friend.)

I am starting with rigs I can cast. Mostly because I don't own a reel bigger than a TLD-25. 

And I don't want to be yakin' out baits at night. 

I am starting with an OM CPS and a Pro Gear 551. Right now the reel is loaded with 35lb braid and some mono top shot. I plan on getting another Daiwa 50 for this. The last one got lost when I dumped my yak off Sandbridge last Summer, another reason I don't want to be yakin' baits at night right now. I plan to move up to 40lb or 50lb braid with that reel when I get it.

I'm using 16/0 VMC hooks, 2.2mm crimps, 4/0 barrel swivels and 400lb mono leader. I might move up to weed eater line if I feel the need in the future.

I'm wrapping the hooks in electrical tape. Again, I might start using Plasti-Dip at some point in the future and coating all the terminal tackle. 

I'm just getting my feet wet for a while and see what works for me. 

Some day I'd like to get a reel in the 6/0 size (or bigger) for them yaked baits, a good boat rod in the 5/6" range and a nice fighin' belt and harness. But that might not be for a while. I want to gain some experience before I got after the big boys. 

Like most things with fishin', I'm reading the boards and doin' all this on my own. The one thing that's kind of got me stumped is the best way to attach the pulley "hook" on my rig. Are you guys putting the break-away hook on your line or on your bait hook? Any pics would be a great help.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> hey another KY boy ... I'm for the Ashland area
> 
> how would dropping down to 20 lb do ...... got a huge spool of it[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> I have an opportunity to shark fish here soon on my trip to the OBX .... baits will be yakked out ... the biggest reel I have is a Penn Jigmaster setting on a Daiwa Beefstick 12' .... how underclassed am I ? I think the reel have 30lb line on it now ....


PLEASE dont use braid, we're gonna have quite a few lines in the water and dont need any cut-offs. I would look at something like a 9/0 and about a 7' boat road thats as stiff as you cant find. Also, dont forget beer, food, and a chair. It's gonna be fun bro! Just hang on! Gonna be fightin' those "Carolina Freight Trains" soon!


FA:beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> *PLEASE dont use braid*, we're gonna have quite a few lines in the water and dont need any cut-offs.
> 
> 
> FA:beer:


Hopefully FA is just joking as alot of people I know use braid when yakking baits for sharks...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Guys, Dont turn this into a braid mono debate again.

Surfchunker, A lot of the guys down here started sharkin with magged jigmasters and squidders. I know one guy who landed a 200lb Lemon on a squidder full of 25lb mono 100lb shock leader and was casting baits. 
Those pully rigs are proven shark catchers up there,stick with those.
Like RR said, Dont worry about yakking the bait out too far. Plent of sharks cruise in close enough to cast to (or a SHORT Yak),especially at night. Sure you might run into a spooler,but you will be able to land a 5-6 footer, It may take longer but it is possible.
As far as the rod,just make sure it can handle a 16oz total payload and you'll be fine.
If you get a 114 (4/0) you can cast it. I cast mine on a 12' Daiwa Sealine X Heavy, You dont get much distance,maybe 60-yards or so.
As for filling the reel with 30lb braid, I wouldn't. With the pressure you will be putting on it, the small dia of 30lb will dig into itself too easily.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*bjake and others*

I used to live in Catlettsburg and fished and swam/dive at Grayson all the time .... used to be full of Crappies .... it was/is a beautiful lake .... we had our High school gradutation party there 

I don't have any pully rigs .... Can't wait ... down to 16 days ..... 

FA ... where we gonna try it at the Point ? ust give me a ring and I'll be sure to be there 

RR & BB ... thanks ... I can get a used Senator for the price of what It would cost to fill a reel up with braid ... probably try for a 114H


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I sure hope y'all don't tell them biters at Cape Point that kind of gear is to small, cause New Years the biggest stuff we used was Avet MXJ's and 525's loaded with either PP 30# or 17# Tritanium...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Rockfish1*

do you think it being winter and colder water had someting to do with that ....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*barty*

if I went the braid route it would be with 80 or 100 lb test ... the 100 is the same dia as 20 mono in PP


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*surfchunker*

If you are going to use 80/100# braid(the same size as 18/20# Mono) Then you have to get a reel that will hold at least 500yds of line. Just because you are using 80/100# braid doesnt mean that you are going to horse the shark in. And if you do and your reel isnt rated for that line, you are going to mess up reel. Even a mid size shark is hard to almost impossble to turn, on his first run. I am using a ......" Fin nor 95" spinning reel loaded with close to 600yds of 80# PP braid..and this reel is rated to handle that kind of line and drag. But i wont push it, if you have alot of line on your reel and you are on a beach. There is no need to get in a tug of war with the shark, for one you reel wont handle it. As for not using 30#braid, i have to disgree with you "barty"....because there are lot of guys catching good size shark with 30# braid. The reason it will dig into itself, is because it wasnt pack on "Tight".....Any test braid will dig into itself, if it is pack on loose on a reel. :fishing:
Just remember when fishing for sharks, with mid side gear.....You need alot of line on that reel, to chase him and push him. 300yds isnt enough, count off how much you cast then how much you walk to your spike.....You are down to just a little over a 100yds, and you still havent even hook up to a shark


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*more questions*

I still think I will pass on the braid ... My Daiwa Emcast Plus has the reverse taper for mono so it's out on it ...... and the Jigmaster ... naw ... I did do a stationary mag job on it ..... 

so would dropping down to 20 on the Jigmaster and gaining capacity be worth it ... I could probably get 400 yards on it compaired to 275 of 30 ... 

another ? ... what size hooks am I going to need ... guess I will be using mullet and blues If I catch any for bait ..... I do have one pack of eagleclaw 13/0 circles


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I notice*

you said that loading your reel with "Braid" would cost the same as getting a reel ... (For less then $50 you will be able to load your reel) All you would need is two spools of 300yds of 30#PP...(and they are $24 at BPS) and join them together with a Uni-knot. My shimano 6500 baitrunner (spinning reel) hold both two spool of 30lb (300yds) plus a topshot of mono line....
The "Braid" will last alot longer then the "Mono"
and you are also trying to get some distance, with the 30lb braid (mono equiv dia. of 8lb) it will cast further then the mono....but that just my opinon.
As for hook size....this all depends on the bait you are using....if you are going to use livebait, then you want a hook that won't drag him to the bottom....for cut bait just match the hook to the size bait you are casting. And since you might be casting from shore, you don't want a bait so large that it limit your casting........i am using 16/0 up to 20/0 circle hooks, and again it all depends on the bait on hand.....there is no set rule here.....with the med gear you are only really chasing the shark, till he wears himself down a little....then you reel him in. also by letting him play himself out, you don't have to worry about bringing in a green shark, that is still full of fight:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Jp*

Used 6/0 Senators are going for $50-75 on Ebay and that's 500 yards of 50# mono .. the rod Barty has is going for about that on there too ... and 500 yards spool of PP in 80 & 100 # are $45 And $70 at BPS and Cabelas 

Also thanks for all the replies 

BartyB ... is that the rod that's 11'3" and rated for 8-10 oz's ... I think you or RR told me before when I was loading up on the lighter ones that it was a telephone pole ...


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

If you are looking for old Penn reels on ebay for light shark fishing don't overlook the Penn 68.They are rated for 400 yds 50 lb line and may hold 500 yds of 40 lb.
Jake


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*bjake*

looks like they might work too and like the price ...


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I was perusing that mexican fishing website and lo and behold there is airnuts. I got to thinking and searched airnuts' posts. If you want to catch shark in the surf with spinning tackle then search airnuts. Use his tactics and I don't believe you can go wrong. He has pictures to back up his claims.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> BartyB ... is that the rod that's 11'3" and rated for 8-10 oz's ... I think you or RR told me before when I was loading up on the lighter ones that it was a telephone pole ...


Yeah, Thats the one..your right it is only 11'3"


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

jettypark28 said:


> The reason it will dig into itself, is because it wasnt pack on "Tight".....Any test braid will dig into itself, if it is pack on loose on a reel. :fishing:


I know that Jetty, Thing is after a few cast and retrieves the braid is eventually going to become less tightly packed than it was origionally. I use 30 PP on all my inshore spinners. I know how it works. It's a moot point anyway as he said "IF" he was going to use braid he would be using 80-100lb.



> so would dropping down to 20 on the Jigmaster and gaining capacity be worth it ... I could probably get 400 yards on it compaired to 275 of 30 ...


 The lightest I would go with mono is 25lb. I have my 545 filled with 30. I have had a few too many runs where I wished I had at least 40. That reel will hold over 400 yards of 40. I TRY not to target anything over 6-7' with that outfit but you never know. I lost a little 5' Spinner the other night from being rolled up and tailwhipped on the 30lb. I had a 40' 80lb mono shockleader AND a 6' 250lb leader/1' steel bite leader.



> another ? ... what size hooks am I going to need ... guess I will be using mullet and blues If I catch any for bait ..... I do have one pack of eagleclaw 13/0 circles


 I use 16/0-20/0 musstad circles for my bigger stuff and 10/0 Owner in line circles for the lesser and live baiting. One thing I do is spread the gap on the Mustads to get better hook exposure, about 1/2" extra will increase your hook-up ratio when using baits like big chunks of stingray or chunks of Jacks.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

with that reel you should have no problem with sharks to 6 or 7 feet if you keep teh baits within 100 yards or a little more..id spool up with 20 or 25 lb test for capacity,..and whatever rig ya like

caught a 6' spinner this spring on 17 or 14 lb line, daiwa sealine 20...dint get close to the bottom of the spool.....good knots, fresh line, and apply the heat early, dont wait till its too late

Jmo, but braid and yakking is a bad idea,200 yards of line rubbing a sandbar will take its toll on any line, id rather have to replace mono than braid..you want more capacity for sharking, buy a bigger reel ..dacron is cheap and a bit thinner as another option, but is subject to get chewed by ribbons/spanish/blues


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Excellent points Chris.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

How are the Penn Long beach 68's I see it holds 500 yards of 40lb and cheaper than the 114H's the 114 is a 2:1 the Longbeach is 2.5:1 and the 114H is 3:1 ......


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Surfchunker, take a look at the Daiwa Sealine 600h and 900h. Great drag and gears, bomb proof and cheap.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll second the Daiwa 900h. I was looking at that one before I got the 9/0...heard lots of good feedback on them.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You need to PM OBXSharker2, he regularly brings in 11 and 12' sharks...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> You need to PM OBXSharker2, he regularly brings in 11 and 12' sharks...


Ya had to go there, didn't ya? 

Now Shooter's gonna lock down this thread, too.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Dang*

thanks guys ... just missed the 68 by seconds ... it never had a bid and looked ok ... $20 ... dang oh well


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Ya had to go there, didn't ya?
> 
> Now Shooter's gonna lock down this thread, too.


Let me check my notes,,, Yup Jeff just just moved up to the # 2 spot


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Apr 6, 2007)

You can catch a shark on anything lol, I loved watching friends break Zebcos on four and five foot blacktips and bulls with 20# test and no steel  . Overtime it becomes clear that diameter is key, the larger the more abrasion resistent and the more sharks you will catch. Forget about tensile strength, stretch is more important although; but I think youve already figured that out.

What size sharks you want, and how you treat your weight system will answer alot of questions for you. I haven't fished the OBX, would love to, but I can imagine that keeping baits down would be a major concern with the currents there, and that is gonna have a huge bearing on your setup.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Longbeach*

well just got the longbeach for $28 shipped ... off to shop for line ... suspose to hold 500 yards of #40


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Hope you found one in good working condition.Are you putting it on your surf rod or something else?
Jake


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*bjake*

yeah it's going on a surf rod ... pics looked pretty good ..... no pitting ... It would be fun to hook up with a nice biter ... I've got some 3/8 magnets so I guess I will do a stationary mag on it ...

Guess Big Blue is gonna look Pretty good this year ... got rid of the bum ... 

where do you go to Saltwater fish


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> yeah it's going on a surf rod ... pics looked pretty good ..... no pitting ... It would be fun to hook up with a nice biter ... I've got some 3/8 magnets so I guess I will do a stationary mag on it ...
> 
> Guess Big Blue is gonna look Pretty good this year ... got rid of the bum ...
> 
> where do you go to Saltwater fish


I go to the gulf coast between Gulf Shores,al. and Panama City,fl.Have stayed at Fort Pickens on Santa Rosa Island a lot until the hurricane washed the road away and the Fed's won't put the money out to fix it.Also like to stay at St Andrews state park which is just off Panama City which is where I went last year and am going this year for about a month.We swim and loaf around most of the day and fish mostly at night which is the best time to fish bait for shark and redfish.I fish the jetty and outlet of the bay mostly but will sometimes go out on the pier and catch a few Spanish,bluefish and ladyfish as they make good bait.It is also a good place to catch smaller baitfish with a sabiki rig.

Jake
Jake


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*longbeach*

ended up passing on the longbeach ... still looking for a reel ...... man lots of options


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*reel*

still looking at several ... 

Is a Daiwa SG50SH a good reel for sharkin ... the same as a slsh but a 5:1 retieve ... 350 yards of 30 ... 

still looking at the Daiwa at 400H to 600H reels too ....

Hows the Penn 555 GS 

And the el cheapo 309m .. Only looking at it cause it's a level wind ... 350 of 30 also

and finally the Penn senators in 3/0 to 4/0 size The high speed model

One last question ... star drag or lever drag


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Chunk, Stop bein a wuss and get a 9/0   
Star drag definately.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Barty B*

Well thanks to BB i've narrowed it down to a Penn Senator or Daiwa Sealine H 

anybody have any pro's or con's on either


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Penns*

are workhorses that will take a beating....You will find alot of great deals on them in Ebay....:fishing: 9/0 will handle just about anything out there....:beer:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*J P*

been waiting for your reply ...... or at least hoping ... If I get the Penn it will be the 6/0 probably ... been watchin ebay and a decent one is close to the price of a new one ... time you count the shipping ... another 20-40 will get a new one .....


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*GoodSharkin site*

Check it Out here

http://extremecoast.com/reports.htm


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*junkmansj*

thanks for the link


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Finally*

snagged a black 114 ... 

do you do any mods to these ... seen some BIG power handles for it ... It would be kinda cool .... 

Off to get some #50 MONO ... heading out the 17th ...

I know this is probably the wrong section but what kind of Yak is good for taking them out ... long skinny ... short fat ones ....


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

I prefer the stock handles for the 114.If you are getting a yak and never used one try it out and get used to it before you go as they are easy to go over.Don't have anything in your yak that is not tied down or secured.
Jake


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*jake*

I'm not ready to get one yet ... just wondering ... 

I did buy a new set of drag washers and a new style clamp ... away with those old wing nuts and metal clamp


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Surf*

as long as you like it....don't worry about what info you might have read....That reel will be your "Shark Slayer" for now, and thats all that counts....And from what i read on it, at least you can cast it...(with alittle practice) So here to you and your new setup:beer: can't wait for your first report.....:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Jp28*

Thanks ... getting kinda excited ... I love major pullage


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ho'in like BB*

Just got my rod ... Sharks look out ... got a Daiwa Sealine Surf 11'3" XH just like bartyb


----------



## young-gun16 (Aug 8, 2007)

*dude i go to ocean lakes and fish alot in the early summer*

and if u want a great bait well go and catch a bunch of spots from the peir and thread ur hook through the side of the lips and about 2.5 inches from the tail and drop it to the bottom slowly then reel it back up slowly and if thats not working take the weight off and let it run around a bit ive hooked so many 6-8 footers that its not even funny but make sure u go and get a good strong steel leader, around 30 pound test line i recomend spider wire the threded type and leave ur bait alarm on ur reel on so if u need to u can just let him run with it and set ur drag where its kinda tight but make it so the big guy can have somthing to work at. this techniqe also works great off of peirs good luck and have fun


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Whre did you find the drag washers? I'm on the hunt for two sets of those.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*drag washers*

got 'em off ebay ... like $5 with free shipping ... looks like the HT100 washers


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Do you have the guy's contact info?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*did you*

do a search for peen drag washers ... I think I still do ....


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Peen yielded zilch for drag washers, penn offered one. There are lots of guys on eBay, if you have received quality product from a reputable vendor, and can enlighten me as to such it would save a lot of guessing. Who's to say that's your guy, save you?

******I have bought a lot of CRAP off of eBay, that's the only reason I asked. Wasted money sucks. TIA for your help.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

brandonmc said:


> ******I have bought a lot of CRAP off of eBay, that's the only reason I asked. Wasted money sucks. TIA for your help.


Never used ebay and probably never will for that reason and worse, spending money and getting nothing in return. Love Amazon though.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*ebay*

I've had some great luck off ebay ... I got a NIB Blue Yonder for $100 ... and lots of other stuff ... you have to know what your buying and check their feedback ... some stuff I've returned with no questions asked ... they have went out of their way to make sure I'm satisfied ... so far knock on wood I've always been happy in the end ... 

generally for reel parts I use Mikes Reel Repair ... he has schemetics for every reel ever made as far as I can tell and parts for also most of them .... great website .....


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

my personal recomendation is a 12' OM with either a diawa SL-X50SHA or a penn 555gs, loaded with 500 yards of 50lb power pro then top it off with as much 50lb mono. 

If u cant stop em with that combo then u dont want to deal with em on the beach.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Braid*

naw I would rather spend the money on bait than line ...... I'll have the 500 yards of 50 mono ... I have 2 OM's and like them both ... but also have several of the Daiwa sealines and like them too ... This Daiwa is way lighter than a OM Heavy and Stiff ... so I was told by a friend that uses the same setup .....


EDMboarder


> loaded with 500 yards of 50lb power pro then top it off with as much 50lb mono.


 I'd like to see ya get 500 yards of braid and 500 yards of mono on a Daiwa 50 ...


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> EDMboarder I'd like to see ya get 500 yards of braid and 500 yards of mono on a Daiwa 50 ...


What i ment is top it off with as much 50lb mono as u can fit on top of the Power pro. 

There is a big advantage to using to using power pro compared to using mono for yaking out, with braid there is alot less bow in ur line, also braid has lil to no stretch so it will allow you to set the hook.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok let me get this straight your using a penn senator 114 4/0 to cast ? is it possible? i have a old one i wanna do the same thing . :--|


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*replies*

ShoreFisher72 ... no kayaking them out and dropping them out and paddling back in ... 

EDMboarder .... Oh ok ... maybe later but the price is high and I spent my mad money on the rod and reel ... and at the point it's kinda frowned on ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*and*

hopefully the circles will help me set the hook ...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

aight thanks ,


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> ok let me get this straight your using a penn senator 114 4/0 to cast ? is it possible? i have a old one i wanna do the same thing . :--|


I have a 114H with a Newell spool and crossbar/reel seat upgrades... casts like a squidder with 30# dacron on it... don't think it'd do it with mono though... to much weight...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rockfish1 said:


> I have a 114H with a Newell spool and crossbar/reel seat upgrades... casts like a squidder with 30# dacron on it... don't think it'd do it with mono though... to much weight...


where do i get the newell upgrades?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> One last question ... star drag or lever drag


What's the differene beteween those two drags?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*upgrades*

you can get accurate parts but they aren't cheap .... spools, side plates, frames ... 

Not sure about the drag question but I think the star has more adjustment


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Holy Crap*

got my Penn Senator 6/0 today and man that is a huge arse reel ... it weighs more than a few of my other combo's .. very minor pitting on the outer rings ... it was shipped with the drag backed off completely ... seems to work great ... not bad for $65 shipped ... I think the clicker would wake the dead ...  

here sharkie sharkie


----------



## Santiva (Jul 24, 2007)

brandonmc said:


> Peen yielded zilch for drag washers, penn offered one. There are lots of guys on eBay, if you have received quality product from a reputable vendor, and can enlighten me as to such it would save a lot of guessing. Who's to say that's your guy, save you?
> 
> ******I have bought a lot of CRAP off of eBay, that's the only reason I asked. Wasted money sucks. TIA for your help.



For Penn reel parts on Ebay I use Ebay store Reel Depot maintained by user rvtrine


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*mail today*

got my fishfinder slides 100 for $18 priority mail and the new reel clamp ... down to waiting for the rod and drag washers


----------



## FISHINPOPS (Aug 5, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> I have an opportunity to shark fish here soon on my trip to the OBX .... baits will be yakked out ... the biggest reel I have is a Penn Jigmaster setting on a Daiwa Beefstick 12' .... how underclassed am I ? I think the reel have 30lb line on it now ....


We target large sharks 6 foot or better for the 5 to 7 ft range we use ambassador 7000's on 12 ft surf rods with andy backwater 30 with 400 lb mono liters and 9 aught hooks. We also fish for large sharks 8 to 12 ft with 9/0 Penns spooled with 60 or 80 tournament andy on 6 ft rods with cable leaders and large hooks. We yak our baits out 300 to 500 yards with sting ray or baneeta for bait with a great success rate.Feel free to contact me @ fishinpops


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> ok let me get this straight your using a penn senator 114 4/0 to cast ? is it possible?


 I have, and Yes it is. It aint FUN but it is very possible. Hers a pic of me doing it with 14oz and a chunk of sting ray.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ouch barty. 


14oz + a chunk on a 4/0 w/a heaver! sounds like a fun way to rip ur shoulder/back to shit! AHHAHAHA


Nice one..


cool pic of it within the air



Jesse


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

you can cast a 4/0... Did it tonight with help from RR.... Tightened the spool... works like charm..
I need more backbone for a rod though.
A sand perch and 4 oz and the rod loaded nicely... but stayed loaded and did not unload the payload...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> I have, and Yes it is. It aint FUN but it is very possible. Hers a pic of me doing it with 14oz and a chunk of sting ray.




    

THAT IS SICK!!!


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Casting is why I prefer the Penn 68 to the 6/0 Penn's.I use both.Cast the 6/0 more like tossing green apples from a stick than casting a fishing outfit.
Jake


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

VICIII said:


> I need more backbone for a rod though.
> A sand perch and 4 oz and the rod loaded nicely... but stayed loaded and did not unload the payload...


You have just experienced "rod lock-up"... 

Go on and get the OM Heavy...you won't lock IT up.

Glad I could help, Vic!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Barty*

Where are you guys fishing at??? it looks like you guys have a really fast drop off right there...i notice it is sunset and i don't like walking in the surf.....but i am alway walking out past my knees to get out farther..... i am going to have to learn how to cast "******* style" ...grib it and rip it....  ....one thing i would like to ask you guys....without making a debate out it......But if i was to used a "Senator 9/0, why not load it with 50lb mono and then top it off, with 100lb braid (topshot).....reason being...by the time you got the braid back on the reel, the shark is getting tired and now you would be able to turn up the pressure even more.....i am just asking for a opinion for the mono guys. oh i would also like to point out, everyday you have "Mates" on boats grabbing braid with their hands.....and not one has gotten his hand or finger rip off......Why....well because they know how to wrap the line around their hand.....and still release the line when the fish takes off.....and they are catching Bluefins and Marlins.....The simple reason, is because they know how to grab the line......if anyone doesnt know how to wrap the line around thier hand, why pulling on a large fish.....Please DON"T because Mono or braid line.....will hurt you....if a large fish take off on you....even with mono you are going to lose something.......again i am just asking a question, and stating my opinion.....and its only worth.... .02


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

if ur yaking or putting baits over a bar, and that braid is rubbing alot on shells/sand alot..will tear it up.


Also, iuno if u ever had anything big really close to you with braid, but its rough. thats why the mono "SHOCK" leader is used, definately absorbs some.


i was running braid on a reel i shark fished with from the pier the other year, and no shock leader, wont do it again. 5-6' blacktip at the pier, ill definately rather have a little topshot of mono to stretch a little bit.


then again some people use braid FOR shock leaders..with mono backing..

Like barty  ive bought a few reels from them and they so lovingly come with a 20' shockleader of heavy power pro   



Jesse


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

*need your advise on this...*

i was offered a penn 6/0 in good condition as well as a ugly stick bwb1120 40-80lb test rod for my daiwa sl30sh . 

ok now what i need to know:

1. is this a good trade for me? 

2. how well could i possibly cast this from the surf?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That'd be a good trade if you are ready to Yak baits...but you aint gonna cast it...


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Railroader said:


> That'd be a good trade if you are ready to Yak baits...but you aint gonna cast it...


damn owell sounded good. ty


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*You can*

cast with that rod....but i don't have any idea with that reel....i have the fin-nor OFS95 spinning reel match to the 8ft 1120 uglystik and cast it far enough in the surf and off the pier....you can put a huge payload on this rod, and that what will help in the cast.....its a hand full to cast...But it can be done. They don't make that rod any more and from what i understand, it was a great blank that alot of guys bought up from uglystik.....to make custom rods.....before anyone shoot back the info that somebody like BPS is selling this rod....call them and check...they have it listed on their website, but nobody carry it!! (i been thru this already) get the rod if you can....and save it for another reel or down the road.....it will save you $$$ when you go looking for a shark rod...... if you wanted to put one of the big spin reels on it, you will be able to cast itopcorn:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*leader time*

I went today and got some good .80 WE line and crimps ... I don't have a great crimper here but I think I can bum one at work ... got 550 yards of #50 mono on the reel ..... we have some plastic coated 1/16th wire here that came from the old winter cover off the pool .... thinking for now I'll make up a couple with a 16/0 hook and a 2' bite leader with the wire and crimp that to a 310 pound penn swivel and then attach 6' of WE line to that with a another swivel on the other end ... and top that off with 30 feet of #100 mono ....


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

hey surfchunker didnt mean to jump in your thread and hijack, but since the mods wont make a sharkin forum and it was on topic i couldnt resist . sorry.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

"Jetty" That pic was taken at St. Andrews sound on Jekyll Is. GA.



> 14oz + a chunk on a 4/0 w/a heaver! sounds like a fun way to rip ur shoulder/back to shit! AHHAHAHA


Jesse, It could very well do it, like I said, it's POSSIBLE but it aint "Fun"
I will use braided shock leaders sometimes,when the current is ripping, it has less "drag" than larger dia. mono. Therefore requires less weight to hold. This is mainly for Pompano fishing.



> I went today and got some good .80 WE line and crimps ... I don't have a great crimper here but I think I can bum one at work ... got 550 yards of #50 mono on the reel ..... we have some plastic coated 1/16th wire here that came from the old winter cover off the pool .... thinking for now I'll make up a couple with a 16/0 hook and a 2' bite leader with the wire and crimp that to a 310 pound penn swivel and then attach 6' of WE line to that with a another swivel on the other end ... and top that off with 30 feet of #100 mono


 That'll get ya going for yakked baits.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*ShoreFisher72*

no problem ... I'm picking up lots of good info here ...... keep it comin ......


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry if I sound dumb, but I have never really sharked before. What is yakking?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Takin your bait out on a Kayak...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*huh*

here I thought we were going to talk 'em out


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Biters*

saw where big biters were North of the Point Saturday ....... one guy came in and got more rigs .... 
http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=11178


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*rod*

got my rod today ... looking good ...


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Apr 6, 2007)

This could be the new P&S Shark Forum


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*and finally*

found the drag washers too (10 year old son got the mail today)... tomorrow I tear down the handle side and clean, lube and renew the drag washers ... 

made a couple rigs tonight with the 1/16th wire and WE line ... used 600 lb swivel between the two leaders and 310 between the WE line and the 100 lb leader ...

I have some funky 3 way swivels ... not the small fresh water style but a heavy duty type ... one swivel goes thru the eye of the other ... used them once before and caught some sharks ... anbody else used these before


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

bruce.......we need to hit a pier one night with the big setups....if we can get the right wind, we can let out some shark floats with BIG baits....im talkin TUNA HEADS BRO!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Justin*

Well lets hope for the best then ... do you use ballons or just big floats .....


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

no balloons..........just floats.........sea turtles eat balloons thinking they are jelly fish and die


----------

